# Lost in time and space



## halalu (Aug 28, 2015)

Have any of you ever experienced the feeling of being lost in time and space? You are being exposed to people who talk about your wardrobe or appearance being not in your age category? You being too old or over-qualified for jobs or other things you are doing, your over-all behavior as a professional versus the younger professional behavior or just the psychological mentality of your existence versus younger existence?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2015)

Halalu, I don't quite understand what you mean? Would you mind explaining a bit?


----------



## rt3 (Aug 29, 2015)

Quessing ageism.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 29, 2015)

I feel like I'm lost in time if I watch network news.  The idiotic babble among the on stage 'news' casters, and the mindless "human interest" stories that they insist is actual news just keeps be constantly shaking my head.  :shrug:


----------



## Linda (Aug 29, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I feel like I'm lost in time if I watch network news.  The idiotic babble among the on stage 'news' casters, and the mindless "human interest" stories that they insist is actual news just keeps be constantly shaking my head.  :shrug:


I can only take about 15 minutes of news a day other than what I get on the computer.  My husband gets up about 4 or 5 a.m. and watches an hour or 2 news.  I was recently fondly remembering back in the b/w TV days of Walter Cronkite, Chet Huntley and David Brinkley.  They gave you the news and they didn't give you their opinions or tell you what someone's neighbor had to say about the people next door who just perished in a home fire or whatever.  Or how low cut someone's dress was that went to the Oscars.


----------



## Linda (Aug 29, 2015)

halalu said:


> Have any of you ever experienced the feeling of being lost in time and space? You are being exposed to people who talk about your wardrobe or appearance being not in your age category? You being too old or over-qualified for jobs or other things you are doing, your over-all behavior as a professional versus the younger professional behavior or just the psychological mentality of your existence versus younger existence?



I don't work so I don't have problems like you are referring to regarding the way I dress or whatever in the job market.  I don't dress like an old lady and most people think I am a lot younger than my husband even though he's only 4 years older.  I dye my hair and I wear whatever I want to and no one has ever complained to me about it.  I don't think anyone in my family thinks much about what is "age appropriate".  There are a lot of things I hate though and worry that the young people today have no idea about how things should really be.  One example is the TV news, another is the concept of just hanging out with your family and talking.  We have always sat out under the stars with our grandkids, their whole lives and just talked.  It's interesting how kids will open up sitting out in the dark.  We haven't done this much in the last year as they are older and off at school.  We would take turns talking about "Remember when", "One of my most uncomfortable times at school was", or "When I was little I was so afraid of", and just so many other things.  I miss that.  I guess it had nothing whatsoever to do with your question though.  I'm sorry I got off track.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 29, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I feel like I'm lost in time if I watch network news.  The idiotic babble among the on stage 'news' casters, and the mindless "human interest" stories that they insist is actual news just keeps be constantly shaking my head.  :shrug:



Yes! Yes! and _yes_!!


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 29, 2015)

I think what you're talking about is "Time marches on." Unfortunately it does so
over our bodies. Yes. You are being gradually  marginalized. Get used to it. Its going to get worse. You have a ready defense that comes with age, though. Soon you will cease to care about others opinions.:turnaround:


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 30, 2015)

Not lost in space but yes, definitely marginalized. OTOH I was probably the same when I was in my 30s so I figure now I'm just on the receiving end rather than the giving one, LOL. We took early retirement so don't have to care about what other people think....but when we go into restaurants, there are definitely some that have young waitstaff thinking, "....and what are those old geezers doing here?!?"

The best revenge is a scathing Yelp review on the low quality of service, especially since dining out is one of our hobbies, and we spend a lot of $$$$ on it.


----------



## Athos (Aug 31, 2015)

people may have more in common with one of their peers
than with themselves when they were children.


I can't stand most TV and movies for the reasons you state.
I don't  even understand some younger people because they talk too fast anyway!


----------



## DizzyBritches (Aug 31, 2015)

I feel invisible since I retired.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 31, 2015)

I just had a younger co-worker refer to me as  "Sharp as a tack"......  It struck me as funny..  Isn't that what they say about old people.   He/She may be old but he/she is as "Sharp as a tack".    Apparently older workers are not expected to be... and when they are.. it rates a comment.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2015)

Ageism is alive and well.


----------



## DizzyBritches (Aug 31, 2015)

It is alive and well.  I always thought I would be able to do the same job until my brain started to go.  Maybe it did go and nobody told me.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 31, 2015)

DizzyBritches said:


> I feel invisible since I retired.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



I'm trying my best to _be _invisible. Stop knocking on my door and ringing my phone, please.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2015)

DizzyBritches, my son was surprised that I was able to master learning the computer. I was only a boomer. Lol.


----------



## oldman (Sep 1, 2015)

I dress and act a lot younger than I am because I see myself as being young at heart. Over the years, I have had many people tell me that I act like a kid. My wife tells me to act my age, which I refuse to do.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I just had a younger co-worker refer to me as  "Sharp as a tack"......  It struck me as funny..  Isn't that what they say about old people.   He/She may be old but he/she is as "Sharp as a tack".    Apparently older workers are not expected to be... and when they are.. it rates a comment.



Next step is "and she still has all her marbles" LOL!


----------



## Debby (Sep 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ageism is alive and well.




Ageism works both ways though doesn't it?  How many times have any of us harrumphed, "Young people!  So ridiculous"  or "Young people!  Well they'll learn..."  or "Young people have no work ethic".  Well some do have a work ethic, some aren't ridiculous and yes, by virtue of their age, young people are still learning just like we did at that age.  

Time passes for us all, we all gain experience as it passes and those young folks that we feel are ignoring us, will be ignored in turn by the next crop......the human journey.
We've all done it, gone through it and so will they.  If anything, we can satisfy ourselves with the thought that 'they'll find out when their turn comes'.  

It's like I used to say to my oldest when she was giving me fits when she was a kid, "One day you'll have a kid just like you and then you'll see it my way!".  I was terribly disappointedlayful: when her first child was a mommy's delight.  Peaceful, slept easily, sweet, cuddly, cooperative.....but then she had her second and now I tease how the 'mother's curse' always comes through.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

You are right Debby, many older people find fault with the young. Personally I enjoy their vigour and enthusiasm.


----------



## DizzyBritches (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi guys, Tapatalk wasn't cooperating for a while on my phone. I've been online since 1994 or so. I worked in the accounting department of a law firm and we all had desktops (IBM XT's in those days, lol). I got my CPA license but no one wanted a 55-year-old CPA. I still keep the license up though. Maybe they can put it on my tombstone. 
Anyway, I'm glad to have found my way back here. 
Cheers,
DB

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DizzyBritches (Sep 14, 2015)

The young annoy me as a rule. But I never had kids and that is why. Of course, my nieces and nephews can do no wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zante (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not stalking you DizyBritches LOL! We (and I think I can speak for husband as well here) sometimes wish we could be lost in space since we retired but someone would always find us - either one of two daughters nd soninlaws or someone from the community wanting us to volunteer (some of these we like of course or we would say no) and there is always something do around the house but we escape and go fishing when we want some us time.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Debby said:


> Ageism works both ways though doesn't it?  How many times have any of us harrumphed, "Young people!  So ridiculous"  or "Young people!  Well they'll learn..."  or "Young people have no work ethic".  Well some do have a work ethic, some aren't ridiculous and yes, by virtue of their age, young people are still learning just like we did at that age.
> 
> Time passes for us all, we all gain experience as it passes and those young folks that we feel are ignoring us, will be ignored in turn by the next crop......the human journey.
> We've all done it, gone through it and so will they.  If anything, we can satisfy ourselves with the thought that 'they'll find out when their turn comes'.
> ...



A lot of truth there, Debby. You know from whence you speak.


----------



## DizzyBritches (Sep 15, 2015)

I know, Zante! The house keeps us busy too. I miss fishing. My husband taught me how and I loved it, except for taking the hook out. We used to go for fluke in the summer and blackfish in the fall, in party boats off Long Island. The most exciting thing I ever caught was a codfish. My husband was an awesome fisherman. But he is going to be recovering for a while from his heart surgery in February. Maybe next summer. This one went by so fast. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zante (Sep 16, 2015)

Best wishes for your husband Dizzy - I'm sure3 the fish will have to start hiding again soon.


----------



## DizzyBritches (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol, Zante! From your lips to God's ears. My husband is doing okay with his new pacemaker, but he is frustrated by circulatory problems in his legs, which his doctor is trying to treat non-surgically. His walker is still in the driveway, where it's been sitting ever since he got home from rehab. But he is keeping current with his follow-up doctor visits and his doctors seem very pleased! 
So please God next summer he will be out on the water terrorizing the fish!


----------



## Zante (Sep 16, 2015)

DizzyBritches said:


> Lol, Zante! From your lips to God's ears. My husband is doing okay with his new pacemaker, but he is frustrated by circulatory problems in his legs, which his doctor is trying to treat non-surgically. His walker is still in the driveway, where it's been sitting ever since he got home from rehab. But he is keeping current with his follow-up doctor visits and his doctors seem very pleased!
> So please God next summer he will be out on the water terrorizing the fish!



Tell 'im to keep those feet moving - I have had trouble with clots in my legs twice after minor operations soI move at all sorts of odd times, for instance my husband and me do 'ankle dancing' to the commercials when watching telly. What sort of fishing does he do. We do fresh water lakes (and there are thousands of them in Tasmania!) and river for rainbow and brown trout. We did have numerous 'tin' boats over the years but husband can't manage one now so we do shore fishing.


----------



## DizzyBritches (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,Zante. Ray just came home from the foot doctor as he has gotten more sores on his legs from bad circulation. The Dr put him on antibiotics again. They really helped him last time, so fingers crossed. Thank you for the advice! 
We have done mostly saltwater fishing since we have always lived near the Atlantic Ocean. Since we don't own a boat, we would usually go fishing on a party boat with a bunch of other paying strangers. We liked to go for fluke or summer flounder, a flat fish like a sole that lurks at the bottom camouflaged like the sand, so that we would keep having to let down and reel up the bait so that it looks like living fluke baitfish. But our government keeps increasing the length a fluke has to be so that we can legally keep it.  We liked going for bluefish because of the BIG fight they put up, but we both found bluefish too gamy and gave it away to people who liked to eat it. In late fall, we would go for sea bass and blackfish, which are quite tasty. 
My husband tried shore fishing off a beach near NYC, but all he caught was a plastic bag used for medical waste. Though occasionally someone does catch a nice striped bass by surf-casting.
Have a wonderful day and thanks again for your friendliness.


----------

